# Favorite Frogs WONT Breed!!



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

I have had my pair of Green Sips for over a year now and I cant get them to breed. They had two clutches about 7 months ago with one good tadpole out of it. Since then NOTHING! all my other tincs are breeding so I'm not sure what is wrong. They are just over 2 years old now. 

Is it time to spice it up? Should I try finding another adult and switch out one of them to see if they like each other better? Or just wait longer? I've tried misting heavily and giving them a dry season....nothing. 

Thanks for your input in advance.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You could try a separation for a month or two, during which time you could do a dry season. Then start fattening them up and reintroduce with a nice rainy season.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I like Pumilo's idea I know that males I have kept alone will call without seeing a female, maybe they just need some time apart and then when the male sees the female he'll see what he was missing


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

That is a good idea. i will try it! How often should I mist a day to make a "rainy" season? I dont have a misting system hooked up...it's all manual


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Mine seem to be seasonal breeders. They lay in the spring and summer for me and usually shut down by fall. They will lay an occasional clutch in the off season but for the most part winter time is when I fatten them up for next season and I cut down the misting. Even if I mist they rarely lay. Mine were wild caught, very large and didn't lay the first year. The next was very productive. This last year they were a bit spotty. I hear they seem to be a little more challenging than most other tincs. I would recommend just keep them fed with good supplementation and try and vary their diet, even if that only means different types of flies like wingless, gliders, hydei, maybe some buzzati or other type and give them time. I also find that deli cups with water help. Let them dry out in the off season and then keep them full when you start heavily misting again. Give them a few choices of laying spots as well. Mine usually use coco huts but will occasionally use a magnolia leaf or even a smooth piece of cork that stays constantly wet. 
Good luck. They are awesome frogs!


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

Play some Barry White...


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

glass frog said:


> Play some Barry White...


That will definitely be option B


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Kaity said:


> That is a good idea. i will try it! How often should I mist a day to make a "rainy" season? I dont have a misting system hooked up...it's all manual


I mist 3 to 4 times a day for a rainy season. I will do two or three 20 second to 30 second cycles and one final one minute cycle a couple hours before lights out.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I forgot about this but sometimes when my tincs won't breed I'll put a shallow water bowl in the viv for the male to soak in and it triggers breeding behavior, its worth a shot


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

My Green Sips wouldn't lay at all for about the first two years. I brought them to the NARBC last October with the intentions of selling them. Then I started to doubt if I actually had a 2.1, so I pulled them back rather than sell them as a trio. They were in a 190oz tub for 2 days, moved back and forth by car about an hour each way. I had a cocohut in there with them, and when I went to put them back into their tank, there were eggs under the hut. They laid pretty regularly all Fall/Winter until I cut back on their feeding. Panic breeding? Maybe they thought their world was going to end and they better leave some offspring behind to carry on their name! Good luck!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Ed has posted numerous times a paper or two dealing with the seasonality of tinctorius in the wild, specifically I think with diet availability and perhaps breedings. Even chickens need breaks throughout the year from egg laying so their bodies can build back up the nutrients and energy their bodies require to produce eggs. Try to cycle them off and then back on.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Food, mist, food, mist. Good feeding is good breeding.

Only one of my three pairs produces with any regularity, but lots of food seems to help get all my tincs in the mood.

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your ideas! I put a deli cup of water in their tank last night. I will try feeding heavily and misting often. I think they have been in a "dry" season for a while because I dont mist nearly as much as Pumilo suggested. If that doesn't work I will try Chicago Man's idea and construct a fake monster to pop up unexpectedly in the viv and scare the frogs into laying!


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Bwa Ha Ha Ha!!!! They must have heard me talking about them because they were in the cocohut all day today and now I have a fresh clutch of eggs!!!!! Woo Hoo! I put a cup of water in the viv but they havent touched it. All I did was mist heavily for two days.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Glad to hear your frogs are breeding Kaity. I was gonna suggest everything everyone already else did. I do have one tip though. Keep an eye on the weather and mist heavily on days you have a drop in barometric pressure. If you follow the weather patterns you'll see a drop in the pressure usually coincides with a storm front. It can be a good trick to get hesitant pairs to spawn. 


P.S. My frogs like Al Green more than Barry White.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Ha nice! Glad to hear they've started getting busy.


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

glad too hear


----------

